

Ask HN: Facebook status updates and sharing down - heroic

Anyone else also facing issues with updating, or sharing facebook status messages?
======
tokenadult
Yes. I thought maybe it was an interaction problem with Social Fixer, but I
don't think that's the only issue. I have nothing else to report at the
moment.

~~~
heroic
I can't even change my password!

